# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: قفل گذاری برروی CD,DVD

## tk1993

سلام دوستان...
من میخوام با استفاده از وی بی برنامه ای بنویسم که برروی CD و DVD قفل گذاری کنه تا علاوه بر غیر قابل کپی و رایت بودن، برروی دستگاه های پخش صوت و تصویر مثل دی وی دی پلیر اجرا بشه.در واقع محتوی CD/DVD فایل تصویری هست که میخوام قفل به پخش ان لطمه ای نزنه.
اگر با وی بی ممکنه این کار که چه بهتر ولی اگر ممکن نیست بفرمایید که چه کار کنم؟؟؟
ممنون از شما عزیزان که همیشه من رو یاری کردید.

----------


## M.T.P

شاید تراک تصویری هنرمندهای صدا و سیما رو در ابتدای فیلم ها دیده باشید که مردم رو تشویق به خرید CD های اصلی می کنند.
بی خیال...  :چشمک:

----------


## vb6_man

این چه جوابیه که به دوستمون دادی؟
کار که نشد نداره!!!
من یه مدت رو قفل CD/DVD کار کردم
با VB  نمی نویسن ولی راه وجود داره که بر بروی Data قفل بذاری مثل ( Bad Sector , Audio Track , SuperHide , OverCapacity , ... )
هر کدومشون هم یه زمانای خاصی به کار میان
ولی بهترین قفلی که من دیدم همون BadSector هست که موقع Write شما به یه توده BadSector عظیمی بر می خورید که به یکباره سرعت راست رو تقریبا به 0 می رسونه

حالا من چند سال پیش یه برنامه دیدم که با VB نوشته شده بود خیلی هم ساده بود
به این صورت که یه فایل کم حجم به صورت Autorun در CD قرار می دادن وقتی Run می شد هم Clipboard رو چک می کرد هم Windows رو
که اگه فایل های Cd رو کپی می کردی متوجه می شد و سیستم رو Restart می کرد
همینطور هم وقتی نرم افزار Write مثل Nero , Alcohol رو بالا می آوردی ( حالا نمی دونم چند تا برنامه رو میشناخت )
در کل روش جالبی نبود به چند دلیل
1. نرم افزار های رایت کم نیستن و نمی شه همه ی اونهارو Detect کرد
2. واسه کپی کردن حتما نیازی به Clipboard نیست ( حتی با Drag & Drop هم می شه یا ... )
3. این فایل کوچیک مقیم در حافظه می شد
4. ...

و اما سوال شما:
فعلا ( تا امروز ) کسی روی فایل صوتی یا تصویری قفلی نزده ( حد اقل من ندیدم )
اما بالاخره از یه جایی شروع می شه ( شاید خودت اولی باشی ) ، پس اصلان این جملا "بی خیالش" رو جدی نگیر
یه چیز دیگه اینکه من وقتی کوچیک بودم ( و هیچی بلد نبودم ) یه فیلم به دستم رسید که می خواستم رایت کنم
ولی هر کاری کردم نشد ( CD می سوخت ) CD اصل کاملا نو بود و هیچ خط و خشی روش نداشت
با چند تا نرم افزار این کارو کردم ولی نشد
فایل رو کپی کردم تو هارد ولی نشد
یادم نیست دیگه چه کار هایی کردم ولی هر کاری کردم نشد
به دوستان هم دادم ولی باز هم نشد
CD در دستگاه  و کامپیوتر می خوند و هیچ مشکلی نداشت اما نمیشد رایت کرد
از اونجایی که این CD خیلی واسم ارزش داشت (مال کریستیانو رونالدو در منچستر بود :قلب: ) هر کاری کردم رایت نشد تا اینکه دادم به یکی از بچه ها با Duplicator واسم بدون هیچ مشکلی رایت کرد
اون CD رو حدود 200 ، 300 هزار بار دیدم آخر فکر کنم پکید :بامزه:  ( زیاد ناراحت نشدم وقتی پکید چون دیگه حفظ بودم همش رو :قهقهه:  )
ولی خیلی دوست داشتم یکی از این CD ها گیر بیارم روش کار کنم چون الان دیگه هرچی باشه می تونم بفهمم چی کار کرده بودن که رایت نمی شد

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

> این چه جوابیه که به دوستمون دادی؟
> کار که نشد نداره!!!
> من یه مدت رو قفل CD/DVD کار کردم
> با VB نمی نویسن ولی راه وجود داره که بر بروی Data قفل بذاری مثل ( Bad Sector , Audio Track , SuperHide , OverCapacity , ... )
> هر کدومشون هم یه زمانای خاصی به کار میان
> ولی بهترین قفلی که من دیدم همون BadSector هست که موقع Write شما به یه توده BadSector عظیمی بر می خورید که به یکباره سرعت راست رو تقریبا به 0 می رسونه
> 
> حالا من چند سال پیش یه برنامه دیدم که با VB نوشته شده بود خیلی هم ساده بود
> به این صورت که یه فایل کم حجم به صورت Autorun در CD قرار می دادن وقتی Run می شد هم Clipboard رو چک می کرد هم Windows رو
> ...


باهات موافقم
کار نشد نداره

----------


## Veteran

> با استفاده از وی بی برنامه ای بنویسم که برروی CD و DVD قفل گذاری کنه تا علاوه بر غیر قابل کپی و رایت بودن،





> کار که نشد نداره!!!


طبق گفته شما
کار که نشد نداره ؟ 
ما یک قفل ساختیم 
اما بر اساس همین حرفتون



> کار که نشد نداره!!!


به این نتیجه میرسیم که کار که نشد نداره
پس قفل سی دی رو میشه شکوند

پس فایده ای نداره ما قفل بسازیم اخر هم شکسته بشه
پس به قول دوست خوبمون جناب M.T.P



> بی خیال...

----------


## tk1993

> این چه جوابیه که به دوستمون دادی؟
> کار که نشد نداره!!!
> من یه مدت رو قفل CD/DVD کار کردم
> با VB نمی نویسن ولی راه وجود داره که بر بروی Data قفل بذاری مثل ( Bad Sector , Audio Track , SuperHide , OverCapacity , ... )
> هر کدومشون هم یه زمانای خاصی به کار میان
> ولی بهترین قفلی که من دیدم همون BadSector هست که موقع Write شما به یه توده BadSector عظیمی بر می خورید که به یکباره سرعت راست رو تقریبا به 0 می رسونه
> 
> حالا من چند سال پیش یه برنامه دیدم که با VB نوشته شده بود خیلی هم ساده بود
> به این صورت که یه فایل کم حجم به صورت Autorun در CD قرار می دادن وقتی Run می شد هم Clipboard رو چک می کرد هم Windows رو
> ...


ممنونتم...
عزیز دیدی سی دی های صوتی (مثل آلبوم های موسیقی اورجینال) که ترک های موسیقی 1 کیلوبایتن؟؟؟
چطور اینکار رو کردن؟؟؟آیا برروی فیلم هم ممکنه؟؟؟

----------


## SlowCode

> ممنونتم...
> عزیز دیدی سی دی های صوتی (مثل آلبوم های موسیقی اورجینال) که ترک های موسیقی 1 کیلوبایتن؟؟؟
> چطور اینکار رو کردن؟؟؟آیا برروی فیلم هم ممکنه؟؟؟


من یه نوع فرمت دیده بودم که حجم آهنگ های با اون فرمت از 1 کیلوبایت بیشتر نمیشدن، و این مربوط به نوع فرمت هست و کلکی به کار نبردن.

----------


## M.T.P

> این چه جوابیه که به دوستمون دادی؟
> کار که نشد نداره!!!


یه کم مراتب ادب رو تو این سایت رعایت کنید...

دوست عزیز tk1993
من قصد نا امید کردن شما رو ندارم. اما می تونید یک فیلم در دنیا به من معرفی کنید که جلو کپی کردنش گرفته شده؟
از همه اینها مهمتر شما سورس مربوط رو در خواست کردید که این یعنی اینکه اگه سورسی به همین منظور در اختیار عموم باشه
که در نتیجه الگوریتم کد گذاری یا قفل گذاریش مشخصه و این سورس دیگه به درد نمی خوره.

من نمیگم این کار شدنی نیست اما حداقلش اینه که تا الان کسی نتونسته ، چرا؟ چون تمامی تولید کنندگان دستگاه های صوتی و تصویری
بر اساس یک استاندارد جهانی محصولات خودشون رو تولید می کنند ، تا دیروز همه پلیرها مجهز به امکان پخش DVD بودن ، امروز همه رو برای
پخش Avi و Mkv تجهیز کردن و اگر شما یک ابداع کننده قفل در این زمینه باشید باید این موضوع رو جهانی کنید و به ثبت برسونید.

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

> من یه نوع فرمت دیده بودم که حجم آهنگ های با اون فرمت از 1 کیلوبایت بیشتر نمیشدن، و این مربوط به نوع فرمت هست و کلکی به کار نبردن.


فک کنم منظور شما audio باشه . که اونم وقتی تو هارد کپی می شدن بالا نمی یومدن ولی وقتی از سی دی به سی دی رایت می شدن . بالا میومدن و برای کپی کردنشون هم به هارد میشد از همون nero استفادک کرد.

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلام دوستان،
اگه بحث قفل گذاري بر روي ديسک هست ميشه به راحتي با روش هاي مختلف بر روي ديسک ها قفل گذاشت.
الان نمونه برات رايت کردن دارم که مي ذارم اما براي قفل گذاري در حال حاضر نمونه اي ندارم.

در ضمن سعي کنين با واقعيت ها کنار بياين و وقتتون رو با اين چيزا تلف نکنين.
اگه دنبال آموزشين اون يه بحث ديگست.
قوي ترين قفل ها رو هم بذارين خودم براتون رايت مي کنم.
براي تست برنامتون هم مي تونين از Virtual CD استفاده کنين تا ببينين قفل هايي مثل Bad Sector ر چقدر زيبا رد مي کنه.
آقاي کشاورز شما هم لطفا پست ها رو پشت سر هم پاک نکنين از اول اين اين تاپيک محتواي فني نداشته حداقل بذارين صحبت دوستان رو هم بخونيم.
موفق باشين  :لبخند:

----------


## reza erfani

سلام 
دوستان  ترو خدا این چه حرف هایی که شما ها زدید 
میایین میگید سی دی ها Audio رو کپی میکنیم خونده نمیشه ولی با نرو میشه خوب معلومه که نمیشه 
ساختار این نوع سی دی ها به این نحو هست که شما اهنگ رو رو ترک سی دی مینویسید به خاطر اون هیچ وقت نام آهنگ همون نیست به خاطر همون بیشتر از 18 تا آهنگ نمیتونی رایت کنی به خاطر همون نمیتونی کپی بگیرید 
چرا ؟ چون وقتی رو ترک نوشته میشه دیگه فایل نیست دقیقا مثل فایل هایی هست که پاک میشن ولی قابل بازیابی هستن و اون فایل های یک کیلوی که کپی میکنید دقیقا آدرس اون ترک ها هستن که مثلا از خانه ی 0 تا خانه ی 2000 مربوط به آهنگ شماره ی یک هست 
والا از شما بعید بود اون حرف هارو نوشتید

----------


## kitcat_m18

> میایین میگید سی دی ها Audio رو کپی میکنیم خونده نمیشه ولی با نرو میشه خوب معلومه که نمیشه


احتمالا منظور دوستان اينه که با Nero از CD ايميج بگيريم يا رايتش کنيم.
البته اگه منظور اين باشه و من بد متوجه نشده باشم بهترين راه همون رکورد کردن با مديا پليره.

موفق باشيد  :لبخند:

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
ببخشید اگر جواب بی ارتباط با موضوع تاپیک است
برای کپی ترک های موجود بر روی audio-cd میتوانیم از نرم افزار IsoBuster استفاده کنیم

موفق باشید

----------


## ho3ein.3ven

> سلام 
> دوستان ترو خدا این چه حرف هایی که شما ها زدید 
> میایین میگید سی دی ها Audio رو کپی میکنیم خونده نمیشه ولی با نرو میشه خوب معلومه که نمیشه 
> ساختار این نوع سی دی ها به این نحو هست که شما اهنگ رو رو ترک سی دی مینویسید به خاطر اون هیچ وقت نام آهنگ همون نیست به خاطر همون بیشتر از 18 تا آهنگ نمیتونی رایت کنی به خاطر همون نمیتونی کپی بگیرید 
> چرا ؟ چون وقتی رو ترک نوشته میشه دیگه فایل نیست دقیقا مثل فایل هایی هست که پاک میشن ولی قابل بازیابی هستن و اون فایل های یک کیلوی که کپی میکنید دقیقا آدرس اون ترک ها هستن که مثلا از خانه ی 0 تا خانه ی 2000 مربوط به آهنگ شماره ی یک هست 
> والا از شما بعید بود اون حرف هارو نوشتید


داداش حالا نمی دونم نرو ورژن چنده ولی یکی از ورژنشاش که قبلا استفاده می کردم .دقیقا یک گزینه داشت با نام کپی کردن ادیو . که من خودم چند بار ازش استفاده کردن . حالا شما استفاده نکردی دلیل نمیشه که نیست.

----------


## reza erfani

> داداش حالا نمی دونم نرو ورژن چنده ولی یکی از ورژنشاش که قبلا استفاده می کردم .دقیقا یک گزینه داشت با نام کپی کردن ادیو . که من خودم چند بار ازش استفاده کردن . حالا شما استفاده نکردی دلیل نمیشه که نیست.


 نه منظور من کپی نشدن با نرو نبود کپی نشدن به صورت کپی پیست بود

----------


## amirisaj

به هر حال زحمت کشیدید ولی طرح سوال رو با نا امیدی پاک نکنید انتی ویروس هم می سازن روزی هزاران ویروس جدید هم ساخته میشه دلیل نمیشه که دیگه دنبالش نگشت جدا از اینا خیلی جاها دنبال این برنامه هستن پس نیاز هست که راه حل واسش پیدا کرد

----------

